# Going to Gym For First Time



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I am so, so scared right now. I'm thin. I weigh 120 pounds. I'm in college. I've finally come to terms with my weight and am happy with it because it's who I am.

Now my very demanding, very controlling roommate has been pestering me about taking me to the gym ever since we moved in together in the beginning of September.

We were friends going in so I've been saying "Yeah I'll go."

Now I somehow stumbled into saying we'll go tomorrow morning bright and early.

I am so scared. All the strong people ----- basically everyone ----- is so intimidating. I've been in gym a few times to run around the track but the equipment is so scary to use. I'm more of a thinker and don't have a mind for exercise.

All I can say is I wont be sleeping tonight.

Please help. Please offer advice.


----------



## msnistri (Oct 2, 2012)

I used to think that when I went to the gym everyone was staring at me, thinking I looked funny or ran weird. My husband constantly assured me that they are thinking about their own workouts. I imagine it will get easier the more you do it! If you decide that you really do want to workout to improve your physique, but you should not feel you have to do something you do not want to.


----------



## msnistri (Oct 2, 2012)

I meant to say if you decide you really want to improve your physique, you should definitely give it a try ****


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

What I did was research all the machines and how to use them beforehand so I wouldn't make a fool of myself. Just remember, everyone is their to workout, not stare at you.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dont worry no one is looking at you, they are too busy doing their own exercises, its just all in your head so dont sweat it lol.
And youll get used to the equipment really fast it seems complex at first but its really simple once you use it a couple times


----------



## GettingBetterNow (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah I started going with my dad who made me feel more comfortable and showed me the machines. When I started going on my own i felt just exactly how you describe. It's not so bad though and the bad feelings go slowly away with time but in my case they always linger a little in the back of my head and I've been going for some time. The feelings get better but don't expect them to ever go away totally with sad just accept them. Also the bigger you get the less self conscious you are. I've added 20 lbs of muscle so it makes me more confident. Also there will always be a guy bigger than you no matter how big you get it seems. Just when you start to feel like your muscley some day an even bigger dude will come in and you feel small again but even he started somewhere.


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

everyone has to start somewhere man
good for you that you are making the effort to go, you won't regret it


----------



## TimeConsumer (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm always the skinniest guy at the gym and I have noticed the bigger guys looking at me but i just don't give a ****. If they think I look pathetic, then it just shows how narrow minded and stupid they are....


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Guys thanks for all the support.

It turns out my roommate was up doing homework till literally 6 in the morning so we didn't get to it. He yelled at me for not going anyways but I'm like I don't know how to work the equipment or anything.

So it's avoided for now. Haven't seen him yet today but I have a feeling we'll be going tomorrow morning.

I did get to sleep, thinking that the sooner it comes, the sooner it's over.



You guys really don't understand how intimidating it is. I weigh probably 100 pounds less then you guys. I'm really afraid of me messing up and my loud, controlling roommate will yell "You're doing it wrong" or "Weak" and my face will go red.

When we do finally go, I'm just going to go in with a angry, mad, upset, attitude. 


Don't get me wrong. I'd like to start exercising. I just don't think that my roommate understands me and will make a scene or be mean. 

I wish I could go with one of you guys.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I was 130 lbs through graduate school. When I first started going to the gym I was self-conscious, but now it is boringly routine.


----------



## calvindiaz214 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes this happens a lot to some teenagers. You have to mingle with everybody or work harder than them. When you do exercise keep counting of yourself how many sit ups, push ups you are doing. I used to get encouragement from Heavy weight people and they laugh at my talks as I tell heavy builder you have more fats and you need to reduce your fat like me and they all ask me how to reduce fat. You target your goal and do it very seriously every day. Now you look like a new stranger and when you come daily for gym you and people will have some conversation and will make friends automatically.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

My roommate seems to be satisfied that I swim 3 times a week and run on the weekends, so he's let it go for the time being.

Everyone is really nice at the pool. Interestingly enough I'm embarassed of my body size at the gym but swimming, when all I'm wearing is a bathing suit, I'm not.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

You're just starting, what are you worrying about? You can't compare yourself to someone who has years of experience.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

How tall are you? 120 lbs might not be that bad for your height. I'm a full 6'0" and only 165.

Honestly, most of the guys there won't pay much attention to you, they'll be too busy watching themselves lift in the mirrors. Don't use your weight or lack of experience as an excuse to not go. You don't want to go only because of your anxiety, right?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm 5'8 about 150lbs, but most of my life I was severely underweight at around 100lbs. Some years ago I really pushed myself to gain weight with weight lifting. Anyways, If you're not comfortable than don't go. I see so many who come to the gym a few times and never return.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

wmu'14 said:


> I am so, so scared right now. I'm thin. I weigh 120 pounds. I'm in college. I've finally come to terms with my weight and am happy with it because it's who I am.
> 
> Now my very demanding, very controlling roommate has been pestering me about taking me to the gym ever since we moved in together in the beginning of September.
> 
> ...


Start out small. Ask your friend, or someone that works there for help. Don't be intimidated by others there, just take all expectations off of you for a second. Trust me, if people see that you're taking what you're doing seriously, and work for your goals, people will have respect for you; but that's too far forward. Right now just go there and try to learn and observe. And then work your way up in YOUR pace. And if you get into it, again work hard. You may or may not get a confidence boost from the arms or abs you'll get


----------



## J ROD3260 (Oct 24, 2012)

i used to be exactly like you, very skinny and tall 135 lbs.. but then i started going to the gym and discovered i really love fitness! i gained a crazy amount of muscle and it really boosted my self esteem...going to the gym significantly changed my view on my life. It boosts your confidence and you just feel so damn good after a workout.. As for being worried that your the weakest one there thats not true. EVERYBODY in that gym has started at your point so dont worry about them judging you. If anything they will respect you for wanting to get your weight up, i know this because that is how i think. So just dont worry about it and get in there!!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

i can relate! last month i signed up for a gym membership and have yet to go, lol. why? mainly because i don't like being around crowds. hopefully i'll be able to talk myself into actually going soon. i've got a lot of weight to lose and it would make me so proud of myself if i finally went.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

mdiada said:


> i can relate! last month i signed up for a gym membership and have yet to go, lol. why? mainly because i don't like being around crowds. hopefully i'll be able to talk myself into actually going soon. i've got a lot of weight to lose and it would make me so proud of myself if i finally went.


You're totally right, you will feel proud. I started in February and love it.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

It gets a bit better as time passes, try avoiding peak times (I go at latest time possible and its semi-quiet, early mornings are good too) and its not packed. 

If your worried about being weak then how else are you going to get strong? I started on 20kg (which was just the bar) on the bench-press 4 months ago and it feels like a big achievement every time I move up slightly even if I'm still the weakest boy in the gym. Although saying that my brother does all the talking if people ask things, the few times I'm asked it makes me nervous about going for the next week.


----------



## ndjokovic (Nov 23, 2013)

I am 205 lbs, I just found this thread when I googled "social anxiety gym". I am considering to go to the gym, but I am worried people will look at my belly and say "This guy is fat" and laugh or something. But being fat is the man reason why I consider going to the gym, so why they will laugh ? sorry I am just arguing with my anxiety brain.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ndjokovic said:


> I am 205 lbs, I just found this thread when I googled "social anxiety gym". I am considering to go to the gym, but I am worried people will look at my belly and say "This guy is fat" and laugh or something. But being fat is the man reason why I consider going to the gym, so why they will laugh ? sorry I am just arguing with my anxiety brain.


Wear headphones, listen to music. Insults are useless if they fall on deaf ears assuming anyone would say anything anyways.


----------



## kalyfician (Mar 30, 2015)

I have been going to the same gym for five years and in all that time NO ONE has spoken to me, being unattractive has it's uses, it means no one interrupts me and no one bothers me I can go in do my 90 minute work out and walk out without uttering a single word. Gyms are ideal for people with SA who don't want to talk.


----------



## sunarana (Apr 3, 2015)

Going to first time in gym
Your first time at a gym can be a scary experience Since I thought I would take the fear out of your first trip by giving you a few helpful tips to make it run a little more smoothly. Unfortunately, getting into the swing of things at the gym isn't always a dreamy experience.


----------

